#ubuntu-gnome 2012-12-16
<atticus> hi guys
<atticus> Im using 12.10_3.5.0-19-generic_x86_64_gdm:3.6.1. Just wanted to ask if it's a "feature" or a bug that gdm is ignoring instructions regarding automatic login?
<atticus> is it gonna be fixed?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-09
<charlie__> hello, I am new to Gnome, I was using Linux Mint before hand. I have downloaded your distro but I want to upgrade to Gnome 3.10 (HiDPI support)
<charlie__> what is the best way to do this under this distro
<charlie__> do I need to add your PPA? or Gnome3 team PPA
<charlie__> interested to hear your responses, at the moment I can only see this way: http://askubuntu.com/questions/358989/install-gnome-3-10-in-ubuntu-13-10-without-breaking-unity
<roasted> if i remember right the GNOME 3ppa brings in the missing bits of 3.8
<roasted> but the next ppa brings in 3.10
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-10
<rlaw3> is anyone's gdm failing after update?
<xdev> please give me some help about nvidia optimus.
<Pi__> hello, just wondering is Gnome Ubuntu just Ubuntu with gnome 3 on top or is it more customized.
<Pi__> hello
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-11
<stratus_ss> cheese 3.10.2 debdiff
<stratus_ss> http://pastebin.com/RPidVMZQ
<bob__> Hello all.
<bob__> I am new to linux and ubuntu.  I managed to setup a media server using the documentation for ubuntu  but now I can't login on my account.  only the guest account works.  the server was working fine until...I skrewed it up and if someone could help me out, i'd appreciate it?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-12
<roasted> hmmm... does this help development for the Ubuntu gnome team? http://m.webupd8.org/2013/12/confirmed-canonical-is-forking-gnome.html?m=1
<mgedmin> afaiu yes
<roasted> that would be great if it helps out development a bit.
<roasted> I really like ubuntu gnome but sometimes the magnitude of PPAs needed to just pull in a full up to date version of Gnome is a little... eh??
<mgedmin> tiring
<roasted> but if Ubuntu/Unity distances itself from underlying Gnome technologies then maybe it'll free up some strongarming Ubuntu had that kept Ubuntu Gnome from being that much more awesome.
<amjjawad> Hi :)
<amjjawad> roasted, if you like Ubuntu GNOME, why not join us?
<roasted> amjjawad: doing... what? I can't code to save my life.
<amjjawad> I am a Team Leader of many Sub-Teams of Ubuntu GNOME and we are looking for new contributors :)
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GettingInvolved
<amjjawad> roasted, doing a lot ;)
<amjjawad> how told you it is all about codes? it is not. There are several areas where you can help us
<mgedmin> amjjawad, I reported a segfault a while ago, and pointed out the place in debian/patches/ that causes it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1243283
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1243283 in Ubuntu GNOME "gnome-control-center crashes if you change the language of the login screen" [Undecided,New]
<mgedmin> so far no response
<mgedmin> what would be the next step into getting it resolved?
<mgedmin> would it help if I produced a debdiff?
<amjjawad> mgedmin, let me have a look :)
<roasted> amjjawad: you're Ali, correct?
<amjjawad> there is only one amjjawad in the whole family and his name is Ali, yes :P
<roasted> amjjawad: I remember seeing the name Ali a lot on the mailing list. That's why I asked. :P
<amjjawad> roasted, no worries, yes, it is me :)
<amjjawad> but I don't like IRC much :)
<amjjawad> quitting Lubuntu Team after 2 years gave me more time, that is why I decided to be here more often :)
<roasted> aw man, I love me some IRC.
<amjjawad> mgedmin, I am not on Ubuntu GNOME right now so can't confirm your bug. However do one thing please until I reboot and try it. Send an email to the Ubuntu GNOME QA Mailing list - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Testing#Join_Ubuntu_GNOME_QA_Sub-Team
<amjjawad> mgedmin, send the link of that bug please and I will post a comment once I will be able to re-produce it :)
<roasted> amjjawad: whoa, 80 active developers?
<amjjawad> roasted, 80?
<roasted> that's what it said on the launchpad section for devs
<roasted> from the sub group link
<amjjawad> we don't have 80 developers :)
<amjjawad> we are small young team trying to beat the impossible and be one of the top 10 Linux Systems ;)
<amjjawad> you are missing lots of fun, I'd suggest to join us if you have a passion for Linux and Ubuntu GNOME
<roasted> I'm still looking over the sub teams. I'm just not sure what would fit. :/
<roasted> so, probably a dumb question, but in the grand scheme of things how important is gnome control center and gnome settings daemon?
<roasted> Would they be classified as monumentally sized components of gnome?
<roasted> I'm just trying to wrap my brain around how much or how little it matters that canonical is forking these two items for 14.04
<amjjawad> mgedmin, would you please join the QA team?
<amjjawad> so that I don't have to approve your emails every time :P
<mgedmin> depends -- what would be my responsibilities as a member of that team?
<amjjawad> reporting bugs MORE than enough :)
<amjjawad> for now at least
<roasted> both arms and your first born
<roasted> :P
 * mgedmin joins
<amjjawad> roasted, what do you like?
<amjjawad> choose one sub-team /area you like the most
<roasted> QA = bug testing right
<amjjawad> QA = Quality
<amjjawad> mgedmin, welcome :D
<alowall> hi
<darkxst> roasted, g-s-d and g-c-c are very important but Ubuntu packages are heavily patched, so hard to update. Canonical are forking these to unblock things for us.
<roasted> darkxst: so, bottom line, this is *huge* news to ubuntu gnome's ability to develop things quickly in a sane manner.
<roasted> eh?
<darkxst> roasted, it is one big step in the right direction
<roasted> that's great
<darkxst> libgnome-desktop is still an issue, but hopefully we can sort that out. Bug 1228765
<ubot5> bug 1228765 in Ubuntu GNOME "Need to implement DisplayConfig dbus interface within Unity" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228765
<Syltman> Hey how is 3.10 on ubuntu gnome?
<Syltman> that is gnome shell 3.10
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-13
<jamesvorder> Hey everyone, does anyone online right now keep up much with the wiki pages?
<roasted> anybody running the 14.04 iso yet?
<roasted> I might fire it up in a vm for the lols.
<mrskimbu> Hi!
<MrSkimbu_> Can somebody give advise of how to install Ubuntu Gnome without bloatware?
<roasted> ...bloatware?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-14
<roasted> hello you beautiful people
<stratus_ss> good evening
<roasted> herro
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-15
<esse2k> Hello, laptop touchscreen problem in 13.10, menu on top is not usable etc.. this problem was not on the last version, anyone know of it?
<esse2k1> Hello, laptop touchscreen problem in 13.10, menu on top is not usable etc.. this problem was not on the last version, anyone know of it?
<omkar_> how can i install gnome 3.10 in ubuntu gnome
<omkar_> ?
<omkar_> any one please help
<roasted> you need the ppas
<roasted> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/upgrade-gnome-3-10-ubuntu-13-10
<omkar_> thanx
<mgedmin> I upgraded from Ubuntu GNOME 13.04 (with the gnome3 PPA enabled) to Ubuntu GNOME 13.10 (also with the PPA)
<mgedmin> now I see that I've got webkit version 2.0.4-2~ubuntu13.04.1
<mgedmin> while the gnome3 PPA for saucy has webkit version 2.0.4-1ubuntu1~saucy3
<mgedmin> why is the new version number lower than the old one?
<mgedmin> apt-show-versions | grep 'newer than version in archive'
<mgedmin> so I've got pango, totem, webkit and javascriptcore left over from the old PPA
<mgedmin> fixed with apt-get install `apt-show-versions |grep 'newer than version in archive'|cut -d ':' -f 1|sed -e 's/$/\/saucy/'`
<mgedmin> but webkit in the ppa is still newer than the version in saucy, but doesn't have the fix for LP #1211887 from saucy-proposed :/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1211887 in webkit (Ubuntu Saucy) "software-center crashed with signal 5 in _XReadEvents()" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1211887
<irsham> hey..i tried to install this but i am not able to make my pendrives bootable...and when i tried to load it via wubi,it restarts d/l after about reaching 70-75%
<qetuR> Is it possible to add a ppa to get gnome 3.10 instead of gnome 3.8 as it is at the moment
<darkxst> mgedmin, the webkit in saucy is very old!
<zero> does anybody know how to instal f.lux?
<Guest87325> does anybody know how to instal f.lux
<Guest87325> ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-08
<darkxst> Noskcaj, http://pastebin.com/eLdGc6K8 updated patch, I will try push the remaining changes upstream, but right now the titlebar patch is not and probably won't be in 3.14 branch
<darkxst> Noskcaj, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=741236
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 741236 in general "Don't set "titlebar" class when using headerbar widget as a toolbar" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
 * mgedmin forgot the name of the package that contains translations for the livecd boot menu
<darkxst> isolinux?
<mgedmin> apparently not: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/isolinux is a 404
<mgedmin> there, gfxboot-theme-ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/+bug/1384188
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1384188 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Missing translations for 'Install Ubuntu GNOME' and 'Try Ubuntu GNOME without installing'" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> syslinux?
<mgedmin> I was told the last few days of the utopic cycle were too late to fix this
<mgedmin> so the beginning of the vivid cycle seems like the right time to ping whoever's maintaining this so it doesn't get lost in the cracks
 * mgedmin prepares a patch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gfxboot-theme-ubuntu/+bug/1384188/comments/1
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1384188 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Missing translations for 'Install Ubuntu GNOME' and 'Try Ubuntu GNOME without installing'" [Undecided,New]
<mgedmin> so, uh, cjwatson's been shedding his ubuntu responsibilities while transitioning to launchpad development, to avoid burnout
<mgedmin> I wonder who's going to be taking care of gfxboot-theme-ubuntu now
<darkxst> mgedmin, any ubuntu-core dev can upload, though no idea if there are any that care enough to do that
<knittl> anybody else having transparent title bars on utopic with gnome-staging ppa?
<mgedmin> no, but I've heard someone mention that bug
<knittl> dark-themed inactive windows are transparent, light-themed windows are fully black when inactive
<mgedmin> iirc it's a video driver bug
<knittl> hard to imagine
<mgedmin> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/188413547/bug.png turned out to be a video driver bug too
<knittl> mgedmin: i have the same appearance with nvidia and nouveau
<knittl> I'll have a look at the theme style files, maybe something's missing there
<darkxst> knittl, I have not seen it with mvidia
<mgedmin> hm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/748184 is probably not it
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 748184 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "[nouveau] Text alpha blending is broken with nouveau" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mgedmin> I'm on intel video and I haven't seen the transparent title bars bug
<knittl> I'll do a screenshot
<darkxst> yeh I haven't seen it on intel either
<darkxst> knittl, I have seen screenshots
<darkxst> just not been able to reproduce on any of my systems (I don't use nouveau though)
<knittl> darkxst: mgedmin: http://fhlug.at/~dkf/titlebars.png (top terminal is active, bottom terminal has transparent bar, firefox has black bar)
<knittl> ha. I think the theme is borked. if set C_titlebar_unfocused to #ff0000, then everything is red
<knittl> so I guess blend/gtk:base[NORMAL]/gtk:bg[NORMAL]/0.4 somehow cannot be resolved
<darkxst> knittl, that is not Adwaita?
<knittl> darkxst: it's adwaita
<darkxst> knittl, I don't know then, I certainly haven't seen that on nividia blob, intel or vmware gallium drivers
<knittl> blende/#000000/#ffffff/0.3 will do for the moment.
<knittl> * blend
<darkxst> knittl, does it happen on the live CD?
<knittl> darkxst: haven't tried. although I'm not sure, if installing PPAs in a live cd would work well
<darkxst> it should in theory but you will probably run out of space
<LinDol> hi all
<linux_lover> cant install nvidia drives on my dell 7537!!!!
<linux_lover> get  a black screen :(
<octoquad> Hi linux_lover, which kernel are using? 3.16.0-26?
<linux_lover> octoquad: yes 3.16.0-25-generic
<linux_lover> oh 25
<linux_lover> 04:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 750M] (rev a1)
<linux_lover> its ubuntu-gnome 14.10
<octoquad> Ok, have you tried installing the nvidia driver on a newer kernel (26) or older kernel (24)?
<octoquad> Also does your PC hang at bootup or can you still get to terminal (tty) with CTRL+ALT+F1 to F6 after boot?
<linux_lover> i used the graphical tool from ubuntu
<linux_lover> additional drives ...
<linux_lover> i get a term att tty1 2 3 ...
<octoquad> ah ok
<octoquad> ok cool
<octoquad> can you login
<linux_lover> black screen. and gdm restart does not help
<octoquad> first time installation?
<linux_lover> until purge nvidia* and remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<linux_lover> yes
<linux_lover> used fedora arch and debian before ;)
<octoquad> you might need to create a new xorg.conf using the nvidia tool
<linux_lover> i tried nvidia-xconfig. doesnt helped
<linux_lover> in terminal
<octoquad> Can you inspect the .xsession-errors in your home folder. Anything useful there?
<linux_lover> gnome-session-is-accelerated: No hardware 3D support.
<linux_lover> gnome-session-check-accelerated: Helper exited with code 256
<linux_lover> ** (process:3862): WARNING **: software acceleration check failed: Child process exited with code 1
<octoquad> You can also try the bumblebee project as well: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Installation
<octoquad> That worked for me, and I think I have the same graphic card
<linux_lover> (gnome-shell:3523): Gjs-WARNING **: JS ERROR: TypeError: this.primaryMonitor is undefined
<linux_lover> octoquad: last try :)
<octoquad> Are you going try bumblebee now?
<linux_lover> i will use the intel. sad, got 2gb and powerfull nvidia, and has to use an intel :D
<linux_lover> yes
<linux_lover> install bumblebee
<octoquad> Cool
<octoquad> good luck :)
<linux_lover> how to test it before restart xorg ^^
<linux_lover> manual says reboot
<linux_lover> octoquad: thx
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Do we want clutter-gst 3.0 for 15.04? i doubt debian will package it because of the freeze
<darkxst> Noskcaj, is it used by anything in 3.14?
<Noskcaj> only released this week, so i guess not
<Noskcaj> Just makes 3.16 slightly harder to push in if we try for it in 15.04
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-09
<logy> hi guys, can someone help me, i added my facebook account to online accounts, now when i do search for applications it also searches online for facebook contaacts, how do i turn it off?
<logy> It slows down my pc
<logy> anyone O.o?
<logy> Anyone here at all?
<logy> hi guys, can someone help me, i added my facebook account to online accounts, now when i do search for applications it also searches online for facebook contaacts, how do i turn it off?
<darkxst> logy in control-center there is a search panel
<logy> i just turn off contacts?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, look how long gtk 3.14 is taking, there is no chance of 3.16 as well
<darkxst> logy yes I guess that would be the right one
<logy> ok thx
<logy> i am new to this sry for noob questions :)
<logy> High five if you think that ubuntu gnome needds a redesign of homepage
<darkxst> Noskcaj, both my g-s-m patches are now upstream, transparent backgrounds needs to fixed in ubuntu themes
<seanh> Anyone know how I can bind F1 to a custom keyboard shortcut? The problem is that it's bound to open help by default, so when I press F1 in the keyboard shortcuts prefs window to bind it, it opens the help! Not sure how to disable this
<seanh> I have managed to do this before, but can't remember how
<mgedmin> I can't reproduce
<mgedmin> then again f1 doesn't open help for me
<mgedmin> find were you've bound F1 and unbind it perhaps?
<seanh> I haven't bound F1, it seems to be bound to open help by default in a lot of apps
<seanh> I managed to do it by: in Keyboard Shortcuts reate my custom shortcut and bind to F2
<seanh> In donf-editor find the custom shortcut and change it to F1
<seanh> This seems to have worked, overrides whatever default binding was making it open help
<mgedmin> gnome-control-center doesn't use F1 for help
<Uncopyrightable> Well, hello.
<Uncopyrightable> I have a doubt.
<eliasps> Hello Uncopyrightable.
<amjjawad> hi
<eliasps> amjjawad https://www.dropbox.com/s/kdud0ufi8g2y12u/1.png?dl=0
<eliasps> Check those pics on how to create filters and folders.
<eliasps> It may take a while to do it, but in the end is really useful.
<amjjawad> eliasps, ah, this is what I have already :D
<amjjawad> eliasps, sadly, not yet helpful :(
<amjjawad> Uncopyrightable, shoot :)
<eliasps> Have you done the "skip inbox" part?
<amjjawad> oh
<amjjawad> not sure
<Uncopyrightable> I am ew here. And I want to know how exacly can I contribute/work with you guys. I have signed my code of conduct and Wiki page is on the work. And even joined the Artwork team. Now I don't really know how to actuallycontribte. XD
<Uncopyrightable> actually contribute *
<eliasps> If you don't, your inbox will remain a mess. If you do, all those e-mails will be moved to the folders.
<amjjawad> Uncopyrightable, ah, I guess it is you who I was trying to explain that you need to reply to all, right?
<amjjawad> eliasps, aha, that explains where is the issue :D
<Uncopyrightable> Ideed.
<Uncopyrightable> Indeed*
<amjjawad> Uncopyrightable, okay, so you are interested in Artwork
<amjjawad> Uncopyrightable, what part of artwork exactly?
<Uncopyrightable> Well, I can develop websites and have a little bit of creativity, if that's what you want to know.
<Uncopyrightable> I had created a site for my college committee: www.ms-tsec.org
<Uncopyrightable> PS: I am learning about making the website responsive.
<amjjawad> I saw Alfredo has replied your email already
<Uncopyrightable> Yes, he did. And I replied back. But thought IRC channel would be faster
<amjjawad> Uncopyrightable, indeed but different time zones is an issue so emails is always better ;)
<amjjawad> not sure what is your time zone but I'm about to ZzZz soon
<Uncopyrightable> Ah yes, sorry about it. Didn't take time zones into consideration. :P
<amjjawad> ;)
<amjjawad> Uncopyrightable, if you're new to Linux, I'd highly recommend to start with one area first
<amjjawad> let's learn how to walk then start running :)
<Uncopyrightable> Sure. :)
<amjjawad> Uncopyrightable, you have made the right decision by joining us. We have many highly skilled and experienced members
<amjjawad> so, pick the area you're most interested in and you find yourself with
<Uncopyrightable> Design as of now.
<amjjawad> Uncopyrightable, okay, I'm sure Alfredo will take you under his wings
<amjjawad> you need to follow the steps that are on the Getting Involved page :)
<Uncopyrightable> I did.
<Uncopyrightable> As I said, I am a part of the Ubuntu GNOME Artwork team.
<amjjawad> but I didn't see any email to the main mailing list?
<amjjawad> and I didn't see your name on the WhoAreWe page? ;)
<amjjawad> eliasps, done :D
<amjjawad> but now, I am not sure how to do the sub-teams
<amjjawad> only the emails from the main ML of UG
<amjjawad> let's see if I can figure that out eliasps
<eliasps> Try this
<eliasps> Create a label with the name: UG Comms List
<eliasps> then a filter where you fill the "to" field with the teams mailing list address
<eliasps> on the next step, tick skip the inbox, also "apply label" and choose the label you created earlier
<eliasps> It will take a while to do that for all the mailing lists you are subscribed, meaning creating many folders and filters, but the end result will be good
<eliasps> At least it is for me.
<eliasps> Can you see all of the dropbox pictures?
<eliasps> there are 6. those summarize the process.
<Uncopyrightable> Err... mail?
<eliasps> Anyway, since you are about to go to sleep, I wanted to talk to you about the teams' structure and current status. There some critical issues that I disagree with and if those remain as they are, I'm afraid I cannot be a part of the teams, but I will continue to contribute to UG independently like I used do.
<amjjawad> eliasps, O_o
<eliasps> But I'd like to have this discussion in  private, because as the Ubuntu Code of Conduct states, I don't want to disturb the team's dynamic and balance with such topics.
<amjjawad> eliasps, email me then please
<amjjawad> I'm so tired now to focus
<amjjawad> Uncopyrightable, if you read that page (getting involved), everything is there
<eliasps> Yes, it's not a talk for now! :P
<amjjawad> just email me please eliasps
<amjjawad> eliasps, you may give me a heart attack if you step down
<eliasps> I'll e-mail. Set up the filters and I believe it will save you a lot of time managing your subscriptions!
<amjjawad> this is the last thing I want to see!
<amjjawad> forget the fliter now
<amjjawad> I'm so much bad now
<amjjawad> bad news :/
<amjjawad> I didn't expect that
<amjjawad> but I will wait and see the email ...
<eliasps> No Ali! That is the last thing I want
<eliasps> Maybe it's the language barrier. Don't worry.
<amjjawad> okay, please email me and let's see what we can work together and fix
<amjjawad> eliasps, yeah, could be
<amjjawad> no worries
<eliasps> I'll, have a good night. Don't let this disturb your sleep! :(
<Uncopyrightable> Oh wait... I actually missed the last step. :P
<Uncopyrightable> Anyhow, thanks. :D
<amjjawad> Uncopyrightable, indeed you did ;) that is why I'm asking you to 'read' ;)
<amjjawad> eliasps, I'm super tired to the point that even that news might not disturb ... ZzzZz :P
<amjjawad> But who knows? I might see some nightmares now :D
<eliasps> Good to now! Get some rest and will talk. There is time in the upcoming days to talk
<eliasps> There is no rush ;)
<eliasps> Haha, nah I hope you have a good night's sleep ;)
<amjjawad> hahah
<amjjawad> I'm trying to finish pending stuff for Kibo
<amjjawad> but saw you guys here so I jumped in
<eliasps> No worries, I'll be here for the rest of my day probably (it's only 16.37 here).
<eliasps> I like IRC support!
<Uncopyrightable> Hahaha. Thanks. :)
<amjjawad> good good
<amjjawad> now, I must go .. finish some stuff then zzz
<amjjawad> cya all
<eliasps> cya!
<amjjawad> Uncopyrightable, welcome to our team ;)
<amjjawad> cya
<Uncopyrightable> Bye :)
<LinDol> hi all
<Uncopyrightable> Oh wait... I am late XD
<eliasps> Hi LinDol
<LinDol> eliasps, hi eliasps
<LinDol> I saw your name in mailling list :)
<eliasps> Mine?
<LinDol> yes, I read your post in ubuntu-gnome mailling list
<Uncopyrightable> Hey. :)
<eliasps> Oh, good to know :)
<LinDol> Uncopyrightable, hi ;)
<eliasps> I recently joined the UG mailing list. We were just talking about filters and folders for managing mailing lists' large e-mail traffic.
<eliasps> I'm subscribed to quite a few of them.
<Uncopyrightable> Okay, what's the mailing list ID? I wanna introduce myself with my wiki page :P
<eliasps> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-gnome
<eliasps> Uncopyrightable are you subscribed?
<Uncopyrightable> I am.
<eliasps> send an e-mail to ubuntu-gnome [AT] lists.ubuntu [DOT] com
<LinDol> :)
<eliasps> I'm not using the symbols because this channel is logged, to avoid bots spamming the mailing list :P
<Uncopyrightable> lol
<Uncopyrightable> Thanks :D
<LinDol> that is good :) I will remember your tip
<Uncopyrightable> and that
<Uncopyrightable> Alright, sent. :D
<LinDol> I got ready for receive your emial. :)
<eliasps> Yeah, me too :)
<LinDol> Uncopyrightable, I read your mail :) it was good
<Uncopyrightable> btw, I have created the label as Ubuntu GNOME. How to make all the emails coming from your side being sent to the Ubuntu GNOME label?
<Uncopyrightable> hahaha LinDol
<eliasps> Uncopyrightable check those out
<eliasps> <eliasps> Maybe it's the language barrier. Don't worry.
<eliasps> Oh, wrong paste :P
<Uncopyrightable> NO WONDER :P
<eliasps> https://www.dropbox.com/s/kdud0ufi8g2y12u/1.png?dl=0
<eliasps> Yeah, I'm using the gpaste daemon and sometimes it does things like that.
<eliasps> after creating the label, I have some pictures there showing how to create a filter for e-mails
<eliasps> are they appearing?
<Uncopyrightable> I can just see 1.png
<Uncopyrightable> Nothing else.
<eliasps> Οκ, wait a sec
<eliasps> Try refreshing. Are the rest of them there now?
<Uncopyrightable> Nope. :/
<eliasps> I hate Dropbox! Ok Uncopyrightable lets do this manually
<Uncopyrightable> Alright. :P
<Uncopyrightable> Or just share the images with me?
<Uncopyrightable> I am also on dropbox.
<eliasps> go to gmail settings > filters > scroll down > click create a new filter >
<Uncopyrightable> okay
<eliasps> On the small window that will open, fill in the "To" field with the mailing list's e-mail address: ubuntu-gnome [AT] lists.ubuntu [DOT] com
<eliasps> then click "create filter with this search"
<Uncopyrightable> alright
<eliasps> now, tick the "Skip the inbox", "Apply this label", choose the label you created from the list, also tick the "Never send it to spam" and the last one to apply to already recieved e-mails, that is next to the "Create Filter" button
<eliasps> then click the button.
<eliasps> That's it. If it is set up correctly it should send all e-mails from the UG mailing list to the label you chose, skipping the inbox.
<Uncopyrightable> Thanks :D
<eliasps> No problem. :)
<eliasps> You can apply any rule with the same process. If you are subscribed to more than one mailing lists, creating new labels and filters that way will send the e-mails to the chosen folder.
<Uncopyrightable> How ddo I see which all lists I am subscribed to?
<logyy> anyone knows how to customize bootloader
<logyy> to chagne the graphical look
<eliasps> That depends on where the list is located. If the list is on launchpad, go to your profile page and click "all memberships" and it will lists the teams and weather you are or not subscribed to their mailing list.
<eliasps> if it's on ubuntu mailing lists, you need to log in and there is an option to list all your subscription
<eliasps> s
<eliasps> logyy you can do this manually, but there are some tools like burg or grub-customizer you can use
<eliasps> there are repositories of them on launchpad
<logyy> i installed burg but i dont know how to use it
<eliasps> but be careful with the options because you may end up with a faulty bootloader unable to boot the OS.
<Uncopyrightable> burg is not customisable, I guess.
<eliasps> Got to go and have launch. See you around everybody. :)
<Uncopyrightable> Finally made my page. XD
<LinDol> have a goodnight. :)
<l3on> Hi, is there some way to change gtk-decoration-layout using gtk3.14 ?
<linux_lover> why do you want change the dekoration?
<l3on> linux_lover, i want buttons on the left
<james0r> installed ubuntu gnome over xubuntu, everything looks great except i'm having some gtk highlight stuff carrying over that isn't in the chosen them in gnome. i tried deleting the gtk 2.0 file in my home dir but that didn't take care of it. any ideas?
<linux_lover> get ubuntu or apple XD
<linux_lover> l3on:
<linux_lover> james0r: gnome 3.14 should use adwita in gtk i red in the web .... inform yourself. but gnome 3.14 is only availible as ppa
<linux_lover> i use it. its sometimes buggy :D will switch to debian next time ...
<james0r> linux_lover, i'm using adwaita, it's taking highlighted colors from something else though
<linux_lover> oh. :(
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-10
<eliasps> Is this a thing? http://people.ubuntu.com/~eliasps/files/icon.png I haven't yet checked if it happens on Vivid or any other flavour. This is on Ubuntu GNOME 14.10 with GNOME 3.14.1 from the gnome3-staging PPA.
<octoquad> eliasps, Yes I get the same thing but much smaller (64px) for E-book viewer (Calibre) on UG 14.10 and staging ppa
<octoquad> Does not exist on 14.10 stock
<darkxst> eliasps, just replied to your email
<darkxst> it should be reported upstream
<darkxst> octoquad, its due to changes in GTK 3.14
<octoquad> No problem darkxst, it doesn't bug me, I know this is still in progress...
<octoquad> So darkxst, that fglrx & wine problem lol
<octoquad> Is there anything further we can do on that? It's probably minor considering everything else that needs to get done for the next release.
<eliasps> Hey guys, sorry for the delay, I was afk.
<eliasps> darkxst I read your reply. I'll report this
<eliasps> octoquad thanks for checking!
<darkxst> octoquad, larsu is working on a more generic fix that doesnt require patching all applications, but upstream want the applications fixed
<darkxst> oh you are talking about fglrx
<darkxst> the fglrx packaging needs to be fixed
<octoquad> no problem eliasps :)
<darkxst> octoquad, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.6/+bug/1313123/comments/50
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1320217 in wine1.6 (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1313123 Installing wine requires uninstall of Nvidia driver component" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<octoquad> Thanks darkxst, busy reading the comments
<darkxst> also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1129409
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1129409 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Nvidia and AMD graphics drivers should indicate whether they provide libcuda.so.1, libOpenCL.so.1, etc." [Medium,In progress]
<octoquad> Interesting. So, I normally mark bugs as duplicates, however for the one reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1382563 should I leave it as is or perhaps mark it as a duplicate of 1320217 or 1129409. I think 1129409 makes slightly more sense since it covers Nvidia and AMD
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1382563 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Cant install proprietary drivers/fglrx" [High,Confirmed]
<octoquad> oh my gosh another one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.6/+bug/1376587
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1129409 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1376587 Nvidia and AMD graphics drivers should indicate whether they provide libcuda.so.1, libOpenCL.so.1, etc." [Medium,In progress]
<octoquad> sorry I meant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.6/+bug/1376587
<octoquad> pff fail lol
<darkxst> octoquad, not sure, its a complete mess of inter-tangled bugs
<octoquad> yeah
<heyess> @noskcaj
<meetingology> heyess: Error: "noskcaj" is not a valid command.
<octoquad> I can see the fglrx-installer and fglrx-installer-updates are currently in progress and their is mention of a workaround. Perhaps for those that have found #1382563, if we mark it as a duplicate, they can at least see there is progress and a workaround to try and not get despondent due to no progress in #1382563.
<darkxst> octoquad, yes, I guess bug 1129409 is the best
<ubot5> bug 1129409 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Nvidia and AMD graphics drivers should indicate whether they provide libcuda.so.1, libOpenCL.so.1, etc." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1129409
<octoquad> done
<octoquad> darkxst, Dark Theme and Ubuntu Software Centre. That's been around since 13.10 of UG are you aware of that?
<darkxst> octoquad, what do you mean? using dark theme with software center?
<octoquad> yes
<darkxst> probably not supported
<octoquad> not usable really due to text colors. Let me send you a screenshot
<octoquad> I see Gnome Software Centre is coming along nicely but only available for RPM based distros
<darkxst> it has nothing to do with RPM
<darkxst> it requires appstream to provide metadata, DEP-11 is in progress in debian
<darkxst> but we will need that in Ubuntu before we can ship gnome software
<eliasps> darkxst should I build the latest version of gnome to check out if the issue with the icon still exist as per bugzilla guidelines? It might take a while.
<octoquad> ah, I read article about it only working with RPM's at the moment, but thanks for clarifying.
<octoquad> darkxst, do you need help with anything? I'm not sure what to do on the QA side at the moment
<darkxst> octoquad, in interim we will likely switch to LSC, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/115870/Screenshot%20from%202014-11-02%2015%3A43%3A37.png
<darkxst> eliasps, pretty sure it does exist, I was messing around with it last week
<darkxst> octoquad, the one thing we are really missing from the QA team is someone to track the main bugs
<darkxst> octoquad, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+milestone
<octoquad> I can't open dropbox links atm.
<octoquad> I get "Lost Something?" when opening https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+milestone
<darkxst> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+milestone/vivid
<octoquad> ta
<darkxst> there are similar pages for ppa's and utopic
<octoquad> ok
<darkxst> first link should have been https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+milestones
<octoquad> yeah that works
<darkxst> octoquad, http://imgur.com/B8mj9Lb
<octoquad> Ooh, I likey! haha
<darkxst> eliasps, still exists in git master
<octoquad> Do we have a Wiki page for milestones? I'm a bit lost on the role and responsibilities required for this.
<octoquad> I'll definitely add myself as affected to this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1386133
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1386133 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Please update and then backport to Utopic version 2.99.916" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<darkxst> octoquad, no wiki, they just track bugs that need to be fixed in the various releases
<darkxst> currently pretty incomplete though
<octoquad> ok, so do I scour launchpad to find these and to the milestone?
<octoquad> sorry ...add to the milestone?
<darkxst> pretty much look for bugs that are widespread and/or 100% reproducible
<octoquad> got it
<darkxst> you need special access to add milestones, but I can give you that
<darkxst> with that you select "Also affects project" > ubuntu-gnome
<darkxst> then select the milestone in the last column of the ubuntu-gnome row at top of bug
<octoquad> ok
<octoquad> Is there anybody else doing this as well at the moment?
<darkxst> no
<octoquad> alrighty then
<darkxst> bugs with the ppa packages go here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome
<darkxst> though probably best to tag 3.14 bugs with vivid now, even if they are in the utopic staging ppa
<octoquad> ok
<octoquad> out of curiosity what do you with bugs like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1218322 Someone said won't fix, but it's still in the list?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1218322 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Can't set keyboard layout change to alt+shift, ctrl+shift, etc." [High,Triaged]
<octoquad> I've never seen so much heat on a bug report before.
<darkxst> octoquad, its only marked won't fix for saucy which is EOL
<darkxst> I believe however that bug is fixed in the 3.14 packages on ppa
<octoquad> Should I add this to the milestone?
<octoquad> I can test tomorrow, to confirm.
<darkxst> octoquad, sure
<darkxst> octoquad, also feel free to mark duplicates within the ubuntu-gnome project ;)
<octoquad> Will do. I think it might be a good idea to write this process down and put it up on the wiki at some point.
<darkxst> the retracer should pick up crash duplicates, but it doesnt always, and just realised its be stuck for the last while!
<darkxst> octoquad, great
<octoquad> :)
<octoquad> Pretty late this side, going to call it a night. Chat tomorrow!
<darkxst> night octoquad
<eliasps> darkxst it is indeed reported
<eliasps> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=737096
<ubot5> Gnome bug 737096 in general ""Open with" on the context menu show some icons too big" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<james0r> loving how greybird looks on an out of the box ubuntu gnome install. looking for a dark theme that does the same thing with the window decs, borders, etc, but is dark.
<james0r> any recommendations?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-11
<JockeTF> Hellopaca!
<JockeTF> Just wanted to say thank you for your awesome work! :D
<JockeTF> Been using Ubuntu GNOME for about a year now.
<prashant> Err, off topic. But anybody has problems installing Nvidia drivers in Ubuntu Gnome?
<fleetfox> who doesn't
<mgedmin> heh, yeah
<mgedmin> anyway, prashant, what seems to be the problem?  also, are you using ubuntu's packaged drivers or trying to get them from nvidia directly?
<prashant> Ubuntu's packaged drivers. When I reboot, the screen gets stuck at the GNOME loading logo.
<prashant> 331.113. As that is the only one it shows in Additional  Drivers.
<mgedmin> this is on 14.10?
<prashant> Yeah.
<mgedmin> I know darkxst has nvidia hardware and it works fine for him
<mgedmin> (Australian timezone, IIRC, so you may need to wait a bit)
<prashant> Alright. :)
<mgedmin> I don't have nvidia hardware myself (to avoid problems like yours actually; not that I don't get sufficient problems with intel...)
<prashant> And this has been my problem since the start. Finally thought of shooting it here. :P
<prashant> Hahahaha.
<mgedmin> gnome loading logo, hmm..  can you press alt-f1 and get a text console?
<prashant> I can.
<prashant> That's how I  uninstalled the drivers
<mgedmin> can you log in and run 'service gdm status'?
<mgedmin> check the log files?
<mgedmin> a gnome logo is not a black screen
<prashant> I can check the status. Not sure about log files.
<prashant> Not a black screen. Just gets stuck there.
<prashant> I, as of now, trying to install the xorg-edgers driver
<prashant> Let's see how it works.
<mgedmin> there's /var/log/upstart/gdm.log (that has some pam messagees only here)
<mgedmin> there's /var/log/gdm/*.log
<mgedmin> there's /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<prashant> ah
<mgedmin> I think that's it
<octoquad> So, I assume this is never going to happen right? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+question/248115
<octoquad> I don't have access to change this, but on this page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome it still says "The current stable release is 13.10 , http://ubuntugnome.org/download/"
<JockeTF> octoquad: You can enable the old Nautilus behavior in Ubuntu GNOME.
<JockeTF> octoquad: Open dconf-editor, go to org.gnome.nautilus.preferences and check enable-interactive-search.
<octoquad> JockeTF, Thanks, i'm not the one who asked the question. It looks like no one replied to this question. Would you like to do the of honours of replying? If not, I don't mind :)
<JockeTF> octoquad: Feel free to reply, I want to go home now. :P
<octoquad> haha ok
<octoquad> Created this FAQ: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+faq/2614
<octoquad> mgedmin, do you still have this problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1309419
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1309419 in Ubuntu GNOME "gnome-control-center segfaults on startup on 14.04 (due to a ppa 3.10 library version)" [High,Confirmed]
<mg-phone> octoquad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1309419/comments/5
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1309419 in Ubuntu GNOME "gnome-control-center segfaults on startup on 14.04 (due to a ppa 3.10 library version)" [High,Confirmed]
<mg-phone> No gnome-control-center segfaults since then
<mg-phone> !logs
<ubot5> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<mg-phone> Oh wow the irclogs use my script!
<octoquad> :)
<octoquad> Not sure what status to put for it...
<darkxst> octoquad, invalid, though really its caused by ppa-purge being buggy
<darkxst> even dupe it to bug bug 1392954 if you like
<ubot5> bug 1392954 in ppa-purge (Ubuntu) "Handle soname bumps in package names" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1392954
<octoquad> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/326/builds/85369/testcases/1300/results/
<octoquad> darkxst, do you get these testcases automatically?
<darkxst> octoquad, you mean emails? if you subscribe to the test case you get emailed when new builds are available (but not for daily images, only milestone builds)
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-12
<Guest57553> hi guys. I use Gnome 3.12.1 installed through ppa on ubuntu 14.04 LTS on samsung RV20 laptop. since making the gnome upgrade I am not able to use the prt sc button on keyboard and also not getting the "change desktop background" option on the right click menu. can any one help atleast with the later
<Guest57553> thanks in advance.
<Guest57553> hi guys. I use Gnome 3.12.1 installed through ppa on ubuntu 14.04 LTS on samsung RV20 laptop. since making the gnome upgrade I am not able to use the prt sc button on keyboard and also not getting the "change desktop background" option on the right click menu. can any one help atleast with the later
<Guest57553> hi guys. I use Gnome 3.12.1 installed through ppa on ubuntu 14.04 LTS on samsung RV20 laptop. since making the gnome upgrade I am not able to use the prt sc button on keyboard and also not getting the "change desktop background" option on the right click menu. can any one help atleast with the later
<mgedmin> all I can say is: I don't remember having either problem with gnomr 3.12 on 14.04
<Uncopyrightable> anybody here?
<JockeTF> Uncopyrightable: Greetings!
<Uncopyrightable> Hey!
<Uncopyrightable> Err. I just wanna know that where do we actually discuss about the development of Ubuntu GNOME. Can you help me?
<Uncopyrightable> And since I have joined, I never recieved a single mail regarding my work.
<JockeTF> Uncopyrightable: Here is one place, but also the mailing list.
<JockeTF> Uncopyrightable: So... What do you do? .p
<JockeTF> * :P
<Uncopyrightable> Ahan...
<Uncopyrightable> I am in the Artwork and Design team.
<Uncopyrightable> But I just got mail regarding what I know.
<JockeTF> Oh, nice! :D
<Uncopyrightable> I replied that mail, but nothing further than that.
<Uncopyrightable> :P
<Uncopyrightable> You, JockeTF?
<JockeTF> Oh, well, I only just arrived into this channel. Haven't seen all that much activity so far.
<Uncopyrightable> Ah
<JockeTF> Uncopyrightable: I just got here to say Thank You. :)
<Uncopyrightable> lel
<JockeTF> Since I've been using Ubuntu GNOME for over a year now. :)
<JockeTF> Here is the mailing list though: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-gnome
<Uncopyrightable> I am subscribed to the mailing lists. :)
<JockeTF> Uncopyrightable: Well, you're welcome to lurk here together with myself if you'd like. :)
<Uncopyrightable> hahaha
<eliasps> hi everyone
<octoquad> hey eliasps
<Uncopyrightable> hey! :D
<JockeTF> Hello! :D
<Guest81761> hi guys, using gnome 3.12 installed via ppa on ubuntu 14.04. since the upgrade of gnome i cant use the trint screen button. and the  "change desktop background" is missing form the right click option, can any one help pls
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-13
<LinDol> hi all
<darkxst> l3on, delayed reply from your question a couple of days ago, window decorations should still use the same gsettings key they have always used
<darkxst> ( I assume you were asking about window controls?
<l3on> darkxst, yep
<l3on> Changing the dconf entry, GTK3 controls remain the same
<l3on> I think, if it does not happen to you, it is a my configuration issue (but where?)
<logical> Hello
<logical> can anyome help me with Evolution
<logical> anyone?
<Guest99956>  hi guys, using gnome 3.12 installed via ppa on ubuntu 14.04. since the upgrade of gnome i cant use the trint screen button. and the  "change desktop background" is missing form the right click option, can any one help pls
<logical> why not install ubuntu gnome
<Guest99956> logical, do u mean erase ubuntu off and put new ubuntu gnome?
<logical> give me a second
<logical> are you sure that it doesnt work
<logical> if you press Print screen
<logical> and check in the folder Pictures
<logical> there should be the screenshot
<logical> the gnome just changed the behavior but the printscreen still works
<Guest99956> logical, yeah picture was the default folder where it was being saved. but after the upgrade its not working.
<Guest99956> i just double checked it even ow
<logical> are you using shutter for images?
<logical> i mean for screenshots*
<Guest99956> i have got screenshot installed
<Guest99956> don think i have shutter
<logical> when you run
<logical> xmodmap -pk | grep Print
<logical> in terminal
<logical> what does it show
<Guest99956> logical, hang on
<Guest99956> logical, http://pastebin.com/tVwihHd4
<logical> as i tought, do you use a laptop?
<Guest99956> logical, yes i do
<logical> okey Execute xmodmap -e "keycode 107 = Sys_Req" Then try to make a screenshot with Print. If fails, go System Settings -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts -> Screenshots and re-assign the Print button to screenshots. Must be ok now.
<Guest99956> logical, for some reason i don have system settings shown up on gnome. but comes up on unity though
<Guest99956> i tried runing that command, still no help
<logical> it failed to take screen shot
<logical> ?
<Guest99956> yes unfortunately.
<logical> Did you try to take a screenshot with PRINT not printscreen
<Guest99956> yes tried with the Prt Sc/Sys Rq button
<logical> what did    xmodmap -e "keycode 107 = Sys_Req"   returned?
<Guest99956> logical, just returned to the next prompt.
<logical> try this guid
<logical> http://askubuntu.com/questions/450070/assigning-print-button-to-screenshot-not-working-after-upgrade-from-13-10-to-14
<darkxst> l3on, you can also use gnome-tweak-tool to set them
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-12-14
<LinDol> hi all
<wfio> Has anyone experienced Ubuntu Software center font completely washing out and no longer visible in Ubuntu Gnome (14.10)?Just did a fresh install and I can no longer see the font in the Software Center -- it's really annoying
<darkxst> wfio, yes its probably an issue with the GNOME theme
<wfio> Oh you think so? I had to turn on high-control in Accessibility just to be able to see it
<wfio> Blowing my eyes out now ha
<wfio> I didn't have this problem when I did Ubuntu and then installed Gnome overtop of it -- but I decided to try a straight up Ubuntu Gnome install and it went wozzy
<wfio> Any recommendations?
<darkxst> wfio, we are probably dumping USC this cycle ;)
<wfio> What's that?
<wfio> Sorry I'm new to this world
<darkxst> Ubuntu Software Center
<wfio> Synaptics?
<darkxst> no, http://imgur.com/B8mj9Lb
<darkxst> then we will eventually switch to gnome software but that might be a couple of cycles away
<wfio> nice
<wfio> How long is a cycle?
<darkxst> 6 months
<wfio> cray
<wfio> i love the gnome vibe
<x00e> Hello ppl
<x00e> quick question: is there any way i can display in message tray other info besides notifications? I`m thinking about some ls-sensors output and stuff like that. maybe some cup info, etc.
<eliasps> Hi x00e
<eliasps> I believe that you would have to tweak this extension to do that: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/9/systemmonitor/ but this requires coding skills
<eliasps> There is also this, which is awesome, but it is for the panel, not the message tray area: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/120/system-monitor/
<x00e> tried both of them :)
<x00e> system-monitor looks nice, but I cant figure how I can display more than one temp / fan RPM
<x00e> also, it would have been nice something more un-intrusive. hence the message tray. quick enough to be shown with a key shortcut, but otherwise not getting in the way
<x00e> well .. thanks anyway :)(
<eliasps> I could tweak the code of the one on the message tray to check how is it possible to display other stuff too, but I cannot do that immediately.
<eliasps> I mean I need time.
<x00e> neah, that`s ok :)
<x00e> i don't want to give you stuff to do
<x00e> i was just asking around, just in case
<eliasps> Nah, it's no problem, I'm interested into it after all. Stick around a couple more days on the channel. When I'm on my computer I'm also on IRC, so I'll let you know if I have any news on the extension
<x00e> heh
<x00e> will do :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-07
<robert_ancell> darkxst, Does Ubuntu GNOME use libgoa or libaccounts for system accounts?
<darkxst> robert_ancell, libgoa handles online accounts, but what do you mean by system accounts, thats acountsservice really isnt it?
<robert_ancell> darkxst, libaccounts is the equivalent of libgoa - I was wondering if you used it at all or you only use libgoa.
<robert_ancell> darkxst, I'm asking specifically because if we add the Ubuntu ratings support to gnome-software (require an Ubuntu One account to post reviews) if you already support Ubuntu One via libaccounts or it makes more sense to add it to GOA.
<darkxst> we only use GOA, and I don't think it currently has Ubuntu One support
<robert_ancell> darkxst, yeah, it doesn't. But this would be a good case to add it.
<darkxst> yes it would
<darkxst> especially considering how useless the upstream rating system is
<LinDol> hi all
<JockeTF> Hellopaca.
<LinDol> Thank you :) How are you today? :)
<bgardner> Good morning!  I've been trying without success to change the Gnome-shell Top Bar to ISO 8601 format (yyyy-mm-dd HH:MM).  Is this possible at all?
<bgardner> Sorry, left out version.  I'm on Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS.
<gQuigs> I don't believe any of these meta packages are used by Ubuntu Gnome (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome3)
<gQuigs> any reason not to just sync with debian on them and lose the Ubuntu delta
<gQuigs> if anyone has any feedback I filled a sync request here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome3/+bug/1523657
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1523657 in meta-gnome3 (Ubuntu) "Sync meta-gnome3 1:3.14+3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-08
<darkxst> hey all, will likely at some point get some students from Google code-in coming in here looking for help with tasks, please help them out if you can!
<darkxst> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleCodeIn
<darkxst> bgardner, probably not without an extension (no idea if one exists though)
<darkxst> hey octoquad can you help with mentoring Google CodeIn tasks?
<anonyuser> The latest Gnome release for 14.04 is 3.10?
<octoquad> darkxst, sure. I'll try help as much as possible.
<anonyuser> I currently use Ubuntu 14.04.03 with GNOME 3.9.90 - is it possible to upgrade to the latest stable? is it safe enough?
<bgardner> darkxst, Thanks, that's about what I figured.  I'm still debating writing one, maybe this will motivate me.
<TheNumb> o/
<TheNumb> I've installed ubuntu-gnome-desktop over the regular unity desktop and the rounded corners in adwaita are broken (they are square :P). I know I've fixed that issue before but don't remember how. I'm also not quite sure which keywords should I use to google the issue.
<TheNumb> Any ideas?
<TheNumb> Removing ~/.config/gtk-{2,3} and gtkrc-2.0 seems to have helped.
<TheNumb> ;p
<darkxst> octoquad, pm the email you use for google account, and I will get you added
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-09
 * saqlain slaps bgardner around a bit with a large fishbot
<saqlain> hey lindol
<lindol> saqlain, hi :)
<saqlain> I am new here can you help me plz.
<lindol> okay :) May i help you?
<saqlain> yeah I need help in ubuntu gnome :)
<lindol> Let me know :)
<saqlain> ok thanks lindol i have to go I will be back
<saqlain> hi how to uplode your work plz tell me?
<lindol> what do you mean?
<lindol> Uploading?
<saqlain> never mind thanks for your help
<gaurang> hi
<gaurang> how to use ubuntu
<gaurang> exit
<lindol> ...?
<saqlain> someone help me. in which type of file I need to uplode my work plz tell
<saqlain> someone help me. in which type of file I need to uplode my work plz tell
<Wunerhacker> Hello, i just discover a bog with the ubuntu gnome 14.04 installer.
<Wunerhacker> Hello, i just discover a bog with the ubuntu gnome 14.04 installer.
 * Wunerhacker slaps TheNumb around a bit with a large fishbot
 * Wunerhacker slaps _longines around a bit with a large fishbot
<TheNumb> Wunerhacker: that's not nice.
<octoquad> lol
<RT> hi
<octoquad> HI RT
<TheNumb> TR IH
<Guest76209> need /help
<deved> for what?
<deved> ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-10
<Wunderhacker> Hello, I have question what is the relation the ubuntu project and The Ubuntu GNOME project have?
<Wunderhacker> Hello??
<Wunderhacker> Hello, I have question what is the relation the ubuntu project and The Ubuntu GNOME project have?
<Wunderhacker> is anyone there?
<georgeowell> Hey
<georgeowell> Ubuntu GNOME is an official flavour of Ubuntu
<darkxst> georgeowell, yes
<darkxst> but it is made by the community ;)
<georgeowell> hehe
<georgeowell> and all the better for it
<georgeowell> I was going to go on... but the questioner left
<darkxst> they do that, alot
<darkxst> do they expect an instant answer from a bot!
<georgeowell> GNOMEbot
<georgeowell> I gtg myself
<georgeowell> bye
<zenseidk> hello all
<zenseidk> is anyone here
<zenseidk> I'm looking for some pointers on installing ubuntu gnome on a macbook air 6,2
<zenseidk> as the only os
<darkxst> zenseidk, it should be mostly the same as a normal install on a PC
<darkxst> you may find a few quirks though that you will need to google for fixes (nothing major though)
<zenseidk> I tried many times yesterday, but grub2 would not be installed and the instalation aborted
<zenseidk> I booted from a USB stick, that might have been the cause
<zenseidk> something about booting in bios mode
<zenseidk> instead of EFI
<zenseidk> mode
<darkxst> our images support efi
<darkxst> sorry can't help with any specifics though, I don't have any mac hardware myself
<darkxst> maybe you can find a guide on google? anything written for Ubuntu should also work for UBuntu GNOME
<zenseidk> I currently have 14.04 unstalled
<zenseidk> i succeeded with that yesterday
<zenseidk> but I want gnome
<darkxst> there is no difference between the installers for the two
<zenseidk> maybe I should wait until the next LTS edition
<zenseidk> ok
<zenseidk> I can boot from the usb stick fine
<zenseidk> but the installation fails
<darkxst> you could try 15.10
<zenseidk> due to grub2
<zenseidk> I did
<zenseidk> 15.10 boots fine from stick. and boots in EFI mode, which I heard/saw/read was not the right way, even though it boots fine
<zenseidk> booting from a dvd should work, which was how I got 14.04 installed
<zenseidk> but that was with a +mac.iso
<zenseidk> and the gnome edition does not have a +mac.iso version, does it?
<darkxst> the +mac iso's are not needed anymore
<zenseidk> ok, perfect
<zenseidk> guess I should burn a dvd and try that then...
<zenseidk> I just got everything set up nicely..... hmmm... maybe I'll wait for the next LTS. when is that coming?
<zenseidk> in april, right?
<darkxst> april, yes, but its already pretty useable
<zenseidk> will software center get dumped?
<darkxst> that is planned, hasnt happened just yet though
<darkxst> I have to go now
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> Have we community site with blog?
<Girish> Can I install Ubuntu Gnome 32 bit in a virtual machine in a 64 bit computer?
<lindol> ummm.. Virtual machine is support dual mode ?
<lindol> Even if you set 64-bit
<mgedmin> Girish, yes
<lindol> mgedmin, hi :) good evening
<mgedmin> (it's the other way around that causes problems: can't use 64-bit VMs on a 32-bit host)
<Girish> I'll be using Virtual Box.
<Girish> Mega
<Girish> mgedmin: Yeah I know that.
<Girish> Thanks!
<ana_> I can find tasks about doing a blog or something about me??
<TheNumb> what?
<ana_> I would like to claim an easy task because I`m new with all these
<johnjohn101> is 3.18 in the daily yet?
<TheNumb> johnjohn101: should be
<johnjohn101> ok, i will download and see :)
<baitillus2> good evening
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-11
<darkxst> robert_ancell, hi, perhaps you could upload the linked branch in bug 1525032 for me?
<ubot5> bug 1525032 in ppa-purge (Ubuntu) "New upstream release" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525032
<robert_ancell> darkxst, sure
<darkxst> thanks
<robert_ancell> darkxst, done
<Aditya`> Hi
<Aditya`> I am participating in Google Code In and have chosen the task to Install Ubuntu GNOME. How should I write the description?
<Aditya`> Should I do it in blogspot or a word document
<darkxst> ricotz, seems I just inherited ppa-purge
<darkxst> version in xenial might actually work now
<darkxst> atleast it has all the patches we have been shipping from the ppa
<ricotz> darkxst, haha, really? good for Robert ;)
<Sparkz> Can someone tell me how to get Alt+Right Click to work with Gnome 3.16.4? To bring up the pannel menu?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-12
<Girish> Hi I was trying to install Ubuntu GNOME Xenial desktop daily build on a VM. Instead of getting a start screen, I'm met with this http://postimg.org/image/mjrzq6eqv/ where it is asking me for ubuntu-gnome-login.
<ana_> do you know tasks about blogging?
<ana_> with a higher difficulty
<darkxst> ana_, we can make a harder one for you if you want
<ana_> Not so hard Ș0
<ana_> :) *
<darkxst> ana_, "What to look forward to in Ubuntu GNOME 16.04" ?
<darkxst> you will have to do some research to find out what is new already and what is still planned ;)
<ana_> Could be
<darkxst> do you have another idea?
<ana_> Something about describing a meeting or I don`t know
<darkxst> we don't have any meetings planned at the moment
<ana_> OR just tasks I can do without knowing C/C++ or installing Ubuntu
<darkxst> ana_, https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/6590206979342336/
<darkxst> ?
<ana_> Yes. Thank you!
<ana_> And I can find also tasks in which I need to modify wrong ideas or something
<darkxst> try that one first, I have to go now
<darkxst> try and make it a single page with all the links, maybe use a table or something
<ana_> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5955282484068352/ In this task I just have to write a blog post? But what about Ubuntu Gnome
<octoquad> ana_, the blog post is about Ubuntu GNOME
<ana_> And I just have to write about Ubuntu GNOME? What I think it`s useful and interesting?
<octoquad_> ana_, yes it can be anything about Ubuntu GNOME
<ana_> And what screenshoths am I supposed to make?
<ana_> <octoquad>
<octoquad> ana_, it can be of Ubuntu GNOME or the applications you are reviewing if you decide to review some new features in the new version of Ubuntu GNOME 16.04.
<ana_> ok, thank you !
<octoquad> ana_, no problem. :)
<ana_> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5477103222915072/?sp-organization=4625502878826496 and here? :)
<octoquad> ana_, hmm thats for FOSS Asia not Ubuntu
<ana_> Oh, ok
<ana_> Do you know some tasks easier including Ubuntu? But not at the beginner category
<octoquad> ana_, looking for you
<ana_> ok, thanks
<octoquad> ana, maybe this https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5717665985331200/
<octoquad> ana_, or maybe this one: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6590206979342336/
<ana_> I can`t acces the task
<ana_> tasks*
<ana_> I mean the links
<ana_> <otoquad>
<ana_> octoquad *
<octoquad> ana_, sorry try https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5717665985331200/ and https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/6590206979342336/
<ana_> I would like to try the second link but I have to do an account on wikipedia or something?
<ana_> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5458583860805632/?sp-organization=4603782423904256&sp-organization=4625502878826496&sp-organization=6583394590785536&sp-organization=5340425418178560&sp-organization=4568116747042816&sp-organization=5748107203575808 and this one?
<octoquad> ana_, you can create an account on wiki.ubuntu.com. For the 'Attend an Ubuntu meetup / LoCo event' task, I'm not a mentor for that.  If there is a loco event and you want to attend you can do that task.
<octoquad> ana_, you can speak to wxl in #ubuntu-google about that task
<ana_> ok, thank you very much!
<LinDol> hi all
<amari> Hi guys for anyone who has tried, is it safe to use the GNOME Staging PPA for getting GNOME3.18 in Ubuntu gnome 15.10? Thanks
<amari> I know the risks of using a PPA I just want to know if it is fairly stable for daily use without major trouble
<amari> anyone?
<kenneth05> Sorry I´ve some problems with the version 15.10
<chirag> help
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-13
<Mystery> Hello all
<mr_seans> Could use a hand - been trying everything I can find on the web to make this happen - I'm on a HP Folio 13 Ultrabook, Ubuntu 15.10 Gnome - I want to make the system hibernate on lid close, wake on lid open - and nothing I do seems to make this behavior possible.  Anyone have any ideas/suggestions/run into anything like this?
<georgeowell> what have you tried?
<mr_seans> yeah, can't figure this out - Ubuntu 15.10 Gnome Edition - system is set to hibernate on lid close, but on lid close it suspends.  Tried everything I can find to fix this, it's making me crazy.  Anyone have any ideas?
<darkxst> Hi LaurentiuBirton
<LaurentiuBirton> Hi, it's my first time here, so what should I do?
<darkxst> are you logged into the VM?
<LaurentiuBirton> I started it, but it won't boot up
<darkxst> do you have a text based login you can use?
<darkxst> do you see
<LaurentiuBirton> Wow it actually opened this and booted up
<LaurentiuBirton> It seems to hapen arbitrarily
<darkxst> ok so login, then have a look in /var/log/
<darkxst> hopefully there is an Xorg.0.log.old that has the last failed boot attempt in that
<darkxst> if you upload that to pastebin.com or similar, I can take a quick look to see if its relevant
<LaurentiuBirton> there is no such file there
<darkxst> hmm, you can also use journalctl command, but that will only get the current boot
<LaurentiuBirton> would it help with anything?
<darkxst> no not if current boot worked
<LaurentiuBirton> should I try a few more boots and report the test case as successful and the failed boot as a bug?
<darkxst> yes but run this first : install -d -g systemd-journal /var/log/journal
<darkxst> that way journalctl will keep the old logs
<darkxst> so we can get them back if it fails again
<LaurentiuBirton> okay
<LaurentiuBirton> there is a the journal directory now in /var/log, should I start booting it up again?
<darkxst> yes
<darkxst> reboot a few times and see if it crashes
<LaurentiuBirton> I had 3 reboots, all successful
<darkxst> try a few more
<LaurentiuBirton> sure
<darkxst> though maybe it just failed to shutdown the first time, when you clicked restert?
<LaurentiuBirton> did it 7 times, all good. And no, I started the virtual machine again, and it wouldn't boot up
<darkxst> LaurentiuBirton, ok, update you qa report with some more details
<LaurentiuBirton> alright
<darkxst> not sure there is much point filing a bug, since there is nothing to go on, but just write a short report about what you did etc and attach to the task
<LaurentiuBirton> you want to see anything from that journal folder?
<darkxst> no, that will only help if you reproduce a failed boot!
<LaurentiuBirton> I sent a link to the test case on the task page
<darkxst> yes that is good, just submit the task
<darkxst> Take a look at some of the other Ubuntu GNOME tasks, or I can create a tailored one for you if there is something particular you would like to work on
<lindol> hi all
<lindol> Is "Bring up the GNOME Shell" meaning "How to begin GNOME shell"?
<lindol> When i search Webster dictionary, I have found  this meaning "1
<lindol> :  to bring (a person) to maturity through nurturing care and education "
<lindol> so, I try to  translate to Korean language, Thinking about its meaning what you want
<lindol> umm
<lindol> oh I have found meaning  that is correcting for Korean :)
<kozukumi> Good morning, I was wondering how I would go about using Compton as the compositor with Ubuntu GNOME?
<lindol> hi all
<Shashank> Hi
<lindol> :)
<kozukumi> hi
<kozukumi> I have a small issue with 15.10, I am on a ThinkPad T420s and have disabled the trackpad in the Mouse settings however it does not disable the trackpad buttons, only the actual trackpad.
<kozukumi> Any idea why? How to fix?
 * Shashank slaps Shank around a bit with a large fishbot
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-12-13
<qwazix> hi, just a heads-up, the torrent for 16.04 amd64 gives Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker
<qwazix> (It seems it's downloading anyway though)
<qwazix> But the file is nowhere to be found! Strange.
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-12-14
<mgedmin> gnome-shell crashed again and helpfully unlocked my desktop session
<mgedmin> this was not a problem in 16.04 where shell crashes would respawn the lock screen
<mgedmin> huh, apport says a few packages (like apt and libc6) are outdated, but gnome-software thinks there are no updates
<prasket> I am having issues with my wifi dropping. Semi new to Linux, new to hardware troubleshooting for sure. Where should I start digging in? I am running Ubuntu 16.10 and just got updates.
<prasket> wifi will just keep dropping connection and re-connecting
<prasket> or act like its connected when its not
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-12-11
<ricotz> jbicha, hi
<ricotz> do you have plans to update vala?
<jbicha> I guess I should
<jbicha> vala 0.38 is blocked on https://github.com/radare/valabind/issues/43
<ricotz> I see, of course I am not so keen about dealing with that one
<ricotz> I am about to do some new releases
<jbicha> like this week?
<ricotz> the codegen api won't get public again without good reasons and valabind is not
<ricotz> like right now
<ricotz> 0.39.2 is already there
<jbicha> ok, I'm not planning to do vala srus, just unstable & bionic
<ricotz> I guess you will have to choose between 0.38.4 and 0.39.2
<jbicha> too early for 0.39 and it won't help with valabind
<jbicha> I'll upload vala 0.38 to experimental again once I finish the tedious debian/copyright update
<ricotz> alright, thank you!
<jbicha> valabind has 1 reverse build-dependency, radare2, so unless you convince Sebastien Reichel to drop the packages from Debian, vala 0.38 will be stuck in experimental
<ricotz> jbicha, the easiest for you would be to pick up 0.36.8
<jbicha> ok
<ricotz> thanks
<jbicha> vala 0.36.8 uploaded
<jbicha> ricotz: ok, vala 0.38.4 uploaded to NEW queue for experimental
<ricotz> jbicha, :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-12-12
<KWkQ9i8> What log files show what files are have been accessed by a user on the system?  (ubuntu)
<jbicha> ricotz: ok that was fast, vala 0.38.4 is in experimental now
<jbicha> ricotz: https://github.com/radare/valabind/issues/43
<jbicha> "can you point to a bug number?" "yes" 😒
<ricotz> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=788837
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 788837 in general "valabind can't build on vala 0.38 because it requires CCodeBaseModule (aka codegen apis)" [Normal,New]
<ricotz> jbicha, although, as mentioned, looking into this further is low priority on my side
<o_a> Hello, all. Natural scrolling doesn't seem to be working for me. I turned it on in the configs, but nothing changed. Help?
<o_a> Hello, all
<jbicha> ricotz: https://launchpad.net/~jbicha/+archive/ubuntu/vala38/+packages?batch=185 looks pretty good
<jbicha> you can ignore fso, gnome-shell-pomodoro, indicator-sound, libindicate, libunity and meson
<jbicha> that leaves a11y-profile-manager, indicator-keyboard, and valabind
<ricotz> jbicha, a11y-profile-manager: just drop "PKG_CHECK_MODULES([VALADOC], [valadoc-1.0 >= 0.23.2])" this is overkill
<ricotz> indicator-keyboard: https://paste.debian.net/plain/1000459
<jbicha> thanks!
<jbicha> my initial thinking is we'll wait until we can kick valabind & radare2 out of testing and then do the transition in Debian to get it auto-synced to Ubuntu
<ricotz> jbicha, don't depend on libvaladoc-dev but valadoc
<ricotz> valadoc source package should be removed when vala 0.38.x lands
<jbicha> I'm working on that now
<jbicha> the configure.ac was a bit broken but I think I've fixed it
<ricotz> ok
<jbicha> https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/indicator-keyboard/vala38/+merge/335107
<jbicha> seb128 wants me to wait a day or two before self-approving Unity merge proposals in case someone might want to review them
<ubululu> Hello, so I have a very interesting bug, I'm using the arc theme (of course) but it's transparency only works in nautilus when I launch nautilus as root, otherwise there's no transparency?
<ubululu> its*
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-12-15
<darkxst> hey jbicha, you around?
<darkxst> I am back home for 2 weeks, with hopefully lots of spare time and an adhoc system to work on stuff
<darkxst> bit out of the loop on what issues are pending though
<muelli> hm. I have the feeling that apport doesn't actually report bugs. I get that popup after a crash, but clicking "Relaunch" with the checkbox "Send report" set I don't see that upload window nor a browser popping up.
<jbicha> muelli: in stable Ubuntu releases, the errors are sent in the background; the browser pop-up should only happen in development releases
<muelli> jbicha: hm. funny. Is "17.10" stable?
<jbicha> yes
<jbicha> some of us think the crash popup shouldn't show either in stable releases!
<muelli> yeah, I can imagine.
<jbicha> the theory is that users want to know why something crashed
<jbicha> one big problem is that users still get those crash popups even when it's a background service that crashed or whatever
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-12-16
<jbicha> darkxst: hi, off the top of my head, I think you can just work on what you want since I think things are in pretty good state
<jbicha> maybe work on interesting stuff upstream?
<jbicha> do you use vanilla-gnome-desktop?
<jbicha> I think we could probably move all of the vanilla-gnome gsettings overrides into ubuntu-settings now
<jbicha> can we remove the old ubuntu repos from https://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-gnome/ ?
<jbicha> we're making pretty good progress on converting svn to git ( a few pkgs like evolution, gtk, and rhythmbox didn't export)
<jbicha> seb128 is unsure about moving ubuntu-desktop packaging to pkg-gnome git, but we'll discuss that in January
<jbicha> we sort of briefly discussed that on Friday in #ubuntu-desktop
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-12-17
<jbicha> we should SRU new epiphany versions to 16.04 and 17.10
<jbicha> vte2.91 is stuck at the GNOME 3.24 version LP: #1721412
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1721412 in vte2.91 (Ubuntu) "Update gnome-terminal to 3.26.1" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1721412
<phill336> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ HAPPY NIGGER DAY!! PLEASE SAY HI TO ALL THE DUMB NIGGERS IN #FREENODE...quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697mehovmix: makije jbicha ubot9 KeithIMyers el meetingology Stinky-Feet swiss adsworth hggdh Netmage- ubuntulog2 georgeowell ThorHop[m] Fenhl fleetfox micahg mgedmin charles___ cjohnston gonyere dgtlchlk LaserAllan_ freakyy pchoo darkx
